# Identify this saddle? Made in Argentina



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Argentine made saddles were not always "junk" saddles...far from it.
Some very respected saddlers came from this area and were saddlers their before ever coming here.
It _is_ a older saddle, guessing about 30 years ago, maybe more.
It is well worn and used but if it fits you, fits your horse, is comfortable for both and structurally sound ride and enjoy using it.
I've seen the buttons before but can't tell you who they represented, sorry.
Bottom line is you aren't going to find a new one like this and it doesn't really matter what it is as long as you enjoy using it...so use it and enjoy the ride. :smile:
We have a few saddler craftsman here who have extensive experience in saddle repairs and brands...maybe one of them can name the manufacturer but so many "old" companies have been absorbed by new ownership chances of finding another identical saddle newer like this are rare.
I do offer you good luck though.

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

:-? I dont know anything about that saddle . We might even have to wait it out till "EL Gaucho"
chimes in . However one thing that is puzzling to me is if saddle is made in Argentina why does it say it in english ??? When the official language of Argentina is spanish . Perhaps they are made in Argentina but they brand em made in Argentina for US / England / Australian markets etc ?


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Done a little behind scenes research the brand logo of another site is a "St-Georges" its also marked industria in spanish which means industry . So google St Georges Argentina saddles .


----------



## Kaitlyn Cole (Nov 17, 2018)

Thank you so much for your help! I agree it is probably about 30 years old. I guess I should have clarified that it is in good condition for being a 30 year old used saddle 😂

The Stirrup bar has an SP on it. I am not sure if that signifies anything? 

I do like this saddle and it has been a nice working/training saddle for me and my horse. I also have a Stubben Siegfried which I LOVE and of course is a fantastic saddle. Since i don’t use this Argentina saddle often anymore I was toying with the idea of just selling it but knew nothing about it or what a fair price would even be.


----------



## Kaitlyn Cole (Nov 17, 2018)

Rawhide I tried googling the St George’s but couldn’t find much information. I really appreciate your help and thoughts on this! What did you see about the St George?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Collegiate saddles are or were made in Argentina, but usually they are marked.


----------



## Kaitlyn Cole (Nov 17, 2018)

Yes this one is not marked Collegiate. It’s not like other collegiates i have seen. Could it maybe be a St. Lourdes? Rawhide i am still tracking it could also be a St. George like you said. I am just having a hard time finding a trademark to know which one or neither.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Google Argentina industria saddle . More info there .


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

This looks like a Dressage saddle. Pessoa and Beval are Argentian made. Here is more info on the decoding and finding the numbers on your saddle, This may be from an older collection that you can not find online. https://vtosaddlery.wordpress.com/2012/02/22/decoding-serial-numbers/ The numbers mean Seat size,Tree, ect.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice saddle!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I am not sure if they still do this but the industria argentina is simply a stamp that shows it is made in Argentina. Like saying Made in the USA on a label. It is not a brand. Not a dressage saddle IMO. All Purpose or Jumping saddle would be my guess. Flap isn't straight or long enough for dressage.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

It does seem to be individually made.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If it is 30 years old, and it is probably more like 40 -45 years old, then it was THE common non-European made saddle imported to the US as “affordable”. We were not yet importing much from India in those days. 

It is definitely a hunt seat saddle.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

humanartrebel1020 said:


> This looks like a Dressage saddle. Pessoa and Beval are Argentian made. Here is more info on the decoding and finding the numbers on your saddle, This may be from an older collection that you can not find online. https://vtosaddlery.wordpress.com/2012/02/22/decoding-serial-numbers/ The numbers mean Seat size,Tree, ect.


If I read your link correctly, these numbers apply to this particular brand of saddle. *Prestige Saddles*
This link is from their website and VTO tack outlet information page.
Since the poster has not established, and does not know the manufacturer I would not want to mislead with stating numbers from one manufacturer are the same standards to another. This is true whether English, western, dressage or other disciplines.

It is known there are no "standards" in saddle making in the industry today or years ago...everyone has their own set of numbers meaning this tree or that.
The only thing that has become common in all manufacturers is how to measure a seat size in any discipline of saddle.
Saddles today commonly have the feature of Close Contact = square cantle, A/P = rounded and Dressage = long, straighter flap and deep seat and seldom are they not black in color I notice.
I don't know what a jumping saddle, a true jumping saddle of this age would have a cantle shape as.

Being this is a considerably older saddle, it still follows more the norm of a A/P than a dressage saddle in any brand I am familiar with regardless of quality or not.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

Okay, and yeah nothing i wrote seems to actually mislead anybody.. I didnt say it was from a personal collection but in case i was wrong and it is, it may be too old to correctly identify. If there were ever numbers that link would only help to where they might be located WHY i thought this was what it was ( event though i dont need to explain) was because of how high it was and thick making the seat deeper. Also shape. It Could be the angle but everyone has named their guesses. Thx!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I googled the "SP" and then I tried to google that horse head on the saddle thinking it could be a logo but - no luck.

I will say it looks like a saddle that I bought at an auction for $125 a good 30 years ago. It had the "made in Argentina" stamp. It might have been the Industria Argentina one, I can't remember. I eventually traded the saddle for a used collegiate. I remember my instructor was mad at me and said that it was a garbage saddle and I should have asked for advice before buying it. Would you believe that thing fit EVERY horse I put it on. Not only that but it held up through more abuse than I can even remember. "Cheap Argentine Leather" is what I was told. That darn thing was magical. I should never have traded it! 

So... I don't know the brand of your saddle but if it's anything like the "garbage saddle" I bought... You've got a good saddle...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Me too farmpony....
I had a saddle like that when I was a kid...
Loved that saddle and it loved me and my horses who rode in it.
I sold it to buy a cc when I started to ride and show.
Should of just bought the cc saddle and kept the other one...
I loved that saddle and the secure, but relaxing feel I had riding trails in it...never duplicated.
It too was Agentine made but it was far from garbage...at one time they were really good quality saddles.
Only thing mine would not do was darken in color...it always stayed a lighter color than the deep rich tones of brown.

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Kaitlyn Cole (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks everybody! I think i have decided to just keep it! I like the deeper seat and it fits my Arab gelding (which isn’t an easy thing to do). I appreciate everyone weighing in and helping! I may not ever know what exactly this saddle is but at least i have an idea!


----------

